#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  恭喜 呆虎鯨、神原明野 獲得頭像繪製勳章

## Net.狼

恭喜 *呆虎鯨*

在 *球樣滾滾* 主題中，為狼之樂園超過 15 位會員繪製頭像， 並達一定品質

特別頒發*頭像勳章* 

在此感謝為其他獸的付出




恭喜 *神原明野*

在 *RO職業頭圖* 主題中，為狼之樂園超過 15 位會員繪製頭像， 並達一定品質

特別頒發*頭像勳章* 


在此感謝為其他獸的付出

----------

